# Led audiorítmico con dos transistores



## Sr. Domo (Dic 10, 2014)

No soy de compartir circuitos enormes ni sistemas completos, pero sí algunos "bloquecitos" para hacer nuestos sistemas, pero espero que les sirva de algo 

Se trata de un pequeñito led audiorítmico que diseñé cuando buscaba un buen led audiorítmico, como ninguno me convenció, pues lo diseñé a base de prueba y error y, pues, funciona muy bien 

El circuito emplea apenas 9 componentes, ya saben, dos transistores, resistencias, capacitor y un led, nada del otro mundo.

El circuito:



Características:

1. Alimentación +5V - +12V, más para allá no se, lo máximo con que lo probé fue con 12V, consume muy poquitito en reposo.

2. Se conecta a la fuente de audio.

Puedes conectarlo a la salida de audio de tu PC, MP3, etc. Igual, puedes conectarlo a la salida de tu pre, pero si es de ganancia algo alta, saturará rápido. NO lo conectes a la salida del ampli de audio, se saturará muy rápido.

3. No afecta la calidad de sonido.

Lo he probado e implementado en un par de sistemas de audio y funcionan muy bien, este es un led audiorítmico que no afecta como otros leds audiorítmicos que sobrecargan las salidas.

4. Funciona con cualquier led.

Lo he probado con distintos leds, rojos, verdes, amarillos, azules, blancos... de todas formas, reduciendo o aumentando R1 variamos la sensibilidad. Eso sí, no bajemos tanto R1 sino permanecerá encendido todo el tiempo.

5. Acepta cualquier transistor.

Cualquier transistor de propósito general sirven.

Nota: Si gustan, pueden omitir R3, funciona muy bien sin R3, pero en caso de ser necesario dejen el espacio en caso de que lo usen en un PCB por si hay mucho ruido.

Notas:

1. Los transistores usados fueron los BC558 y BC547
2. Todas las resistencias de 125mW 5%
3. El capacitor C1 es de 10nF, al aumentarlo se "suaviza" el encendido del LED y las frecuencias bajas se "notan más".
4. No necesita fuente regulada.

5. Me pareció correcto poner el mensaje en pequeña señal, si no es correcto, por favor, cámbienlo a la sección correspondiente.

Salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2014)

Me gusta mucho che 

Tengo pendiente diseñar uno "con compresor" de manera que a mínimo y a máximo volumen parpadee lo mismo  Una especie de indicador de "hay sonido"

Quizás basten unos díodos o unos zener para recortar  . . .  total el led no se oye  

Saludos !


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me gusta mucho che
> 
> Tengo pendiente diseñar uno "con compresor" de manera que a mínimo y a máximo volumen parpadee lo mismo  Una especie de indicador de "hay sonido"
> 
> ...



Es buena idea lo que mencionas, me hubiera gustado hacerlo así el "ledcito" audiorítmico pero aumenta la complejidad y pues no 

Salu2!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 17, 2014)

Hola nuevamente 

Después de varios años de _intensas investigaciones_ en el campo de las ciencias audiovisuales (?)

No, ya en serio 

Estaba mejorando este led audiorítmico y obtuve un buen resultado. Mientras el anterior circuito usaba 9 componentes, este emplea 5 componentes! Solo 1 transistor, dos resistencias y un capacitor, y por supuesto, un led genérico.

Circuito:



Ahora, una breve descripción del circuito según las simulaciones:

1. El circuito es polarizado con ≈1/10Vcc (juntura B-E) para que encienda con menos señal que el anterior pero que no se sature con apenas enviarle audio, teóricamente el LED permanecería totalmente encendido con 600mV de entrada, y digo teóricamente porque fueron resultados del multisim.

2. Funciona con 5V, aún no sé si funciona con más de 5V, eso sí, el consumo es muy bajo, podría decir que es casi nulo en reposo, pues el transistor está polarizado con 1/10Vcc, alrededor de 500mV, por lo que está en corte prácticamente.

3. El LED no requiere resistencia, pues la Ib es muy poca (orden de los uA según multisim), por lo que la Ic es poca también.

4. El circuito en sí es muy sensible, por lo que al encenderlo y tener su entrada al "aire" se mantendrá encendido el LED, pero nada más lo conectamos a nuestra fuente de audio y el led se apagará.

5. Tiene mayor luminosidad que su antecesor de 9 componentes. Fue probado con leds comunes y de alto brillo y el resultado fue muy satisfactorio.

6. Funciona con cualquier transistor NPN de propósito general 

Salu2!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 17, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me gusta mucho che
> 
> Tengo pendiente diseñar uno "con compresor" de manera que a mínimo y a máximo volumen parpadee lo mismo  Una especie de indicador de "hay sonido"
> 
> ...



hay un integrado que hace control de volumen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2014)

Aqui se los dejo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 17, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui se los dejo
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 122269



Y como cuánto consume?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2014)

Algo de 12 mA , simulalo , armalo


----------



## acusticaysonidos (Dic 18, 2014)

se pueden poner muchos led, o sea unas cadenas de led ? hasta cuantos? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2014)

acusticaysonidos dijo:


> se pueden poner muchos led, o sea unas cadenas de led ? hasta cuantos? gracias



Las cadenas de LES´s dependen de:

Que LED´s coloques (Color)
Que tensión de alimentación apliques
Que transistor emplees


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2014)

Solo hablo del que yo "hice" , está hecho para tener un led monitor que nos indique si tenemos entrada de audio y que no se sature , por eso el compresor a díodos.

Tenés montones de circuitos con un tip 31 y millones de díodos  a buscar "audiorritmico a led"

Saludos !


----------



## acusticaysonidos (Dic 19, 2014)

*G*racias *POR* las respuestas a fogo y 2metros, buscare


----------



## raulcruz63 (Jul 6, 2022)

Hola Dosmetros lo estoy haciendo al proyecto de indicador de señal con compresor. Gracias por este aporte, porque hasta ahora solo había encontrado indicadores que solo indicaban clips(picos de señal).


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 6, 2022)

Hola *RaulCruz63*


raulcruz63 dijo:


> Hola Dosmetros lo estoy haciendo al proyecto de indicador de señal con compresor. Gracias por este aporte, porque hasta ahora solo había encontrado indicadores que solo indicaban clips(picos de señal).


Sube los resultado obtenido 

Saludo y éxito


----------

